# Πριν την επισκευή... > Ερωτήσεις & Συμβουλές >  Είσοδος ζεστού νερού σε πλυντήριο ?

## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Καλησπέρα σε ένα πλυντήριο με μονή παροχή νερού είναι δυνατόν με κάποιον τρόπο να τροφοδοτήσω με νερό ζεστό από τον ηλιακό θερμοσιφωνα;  Δηλαδή να χρησιμοποιήσω και την αριστερή παροχή όπως φαινεται στην φώτο κ να ρυθμίζω την θερμοκρασία νερού πχ στους 40 βαθμούς σύμφωνα με το προγραμμα που θα επιλέξω ,  έτσι θα λετουργεί λιγότερο η αντίσταση του πλυντηριου που είναι και ο πιο ενεργοβορος καταναλωτής . Έχει καποιος άποψη για συζητηση επί του θέματος;

----------


## nyannaco

Με ποιό τρόπο θα ρυθμίζεις τη θερμοκρασία; Θα βάλεις θερμοστατική αναμεικτική; Και μετά θα στέλνεις ζεστό και στο ξέβγαλμα;

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Δεν ξέρω τον τρόπο , μή9ως  με αισθητήρια θερμοκρασίας που ελεχονται απο έναν arduino;

----------


## nyannaco

Μαζί με όλα τα παρελκόμενα που θα χρειαστείς, έχεις υπολογίσει πότε θα κάνεις απόσβεση;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Και μετά θα στέλνεις ζεστό και στο ξέβγαλμα;


Το ζεστό θα το χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο για το 1ο νερό που θα πάρει μέχρι να σταματήσει η βαλβίδα .
Αμέσως μετά θα την κλείσει την βάνα του ζεστού και θα ανοίξει μόνιμα την βάνα του κρύου μέχρι τέλος του προγράμματος .
Ακριβώς αυτό κάνω χρόνια τώρα , και επειδή όντως τελειώνει πιο γρήγορα το πρόγραμμα (λόγω μη καθυστέρησης της βράσης νερού ) επιλέγω γιαυτό τον λόγο ένα πρόγραμμα πιο μεγάλο σε διάρκεια για να έρθει στα ίσα . 
Καλωσορίσατε στο Club των πραγματικών οικολόγων (αντίθετα με τους αρπακόλες κατασκευαστές που κολλάνε μόνο στο "ενεργειακή κλάση " Α++++  που στην πραγματικότητα είναι κάτω του σημείου D -----( )  :Lol:

----------


## nyannaco

Αρα λοιπόν χρειάζεται, εκτός από το αισθητήριο, ηλεκτροβάνες ή αναμεικτική θερμοστατική ηλεκτρικά ελεγχόμενη, λογική μονάδα ελέγχου που θα καταλαβαίνει και τη φάση του προγράμματος του πλυντηρίου... απλά και φτηνά πράγματα. Μήπως καλύτερα να κοίταγε για νέο πλυντήριο με μανίσια δυνατότητα χρήσης ΖΝΧ;

----------


## angel_grig

> Το ζεστό θα το χρησιμοποιήσει μόνο για το 1ο νερό που θα πάρει μέχρι να σταματήσει η βαλβίδα .
> Αμέσως μετά θα την κλείσει την βάνα του ζεστού και θα ανοίξει μόνιμα την βάνα του κρύου μέχρι τέλος του προγράμματος .
> Ακριβώς αυτό κάνω χρόνια τώρα , και επειδή όντως τελειώνει πιο γρήγορα το πρόγραμμα (λόγω μη καθυστέρησης της βράσης νερού ) επιλέγω γιαυτό τον λόγο ένα πρόγραμμα πιο μεγάλο σε διάρκεια για να έρθει στα ίσα . 
> Καλωσορίσατε στο Club των πραγματικών οικολόγων (αντίθετα με τους αρπακόλες κατασκευαστές που κολλάνε μόνο στο "ενεργειακή κλάση " Α++++  που στην πραγματικότητα είναι κάτω του σημείου D -----( )


Eρωτηση:κατα την αλλαγη μηπως γινει ζημια στο πλυντηριο αν παει να τραβηξει νερο και εχουμε κλεισει την βρυση?αν η θερμοκρασια ειναι 100 απο τον ηλιακο κ εμεις εχουμε προγραμμα στους 60 τι γινεται?θερμομετραει κ τραβαει κρυο για να το κανει 60 βαθμους?

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Μην το παρατραβάμε στο κόστος , παλιότερα πριν να βάλω την αναμεικτική βρύση (μέχρι 50 βαθμούς max ρυθμιζόμενη ) το έκανα με το χέρι , στην αρχή τρέχει από την ζεστή πλευρά κρύο νερό (εξαρτάτε πόσο μακριές είναι οι σωληνώσεις μέχρι τον ηλιακό ) , αλλά μέχρι να γεμίσει ο κάδος της συσκευής θα έρθει και το ζεστό νερό , οπότε η θερμοκρασία θα είναι και πάλι κοντά στους 40 με 50 . 
Καλύτερα 30 ή 40 ή 50 βαθμοί , παρά 10 βαθμοί (τον χειμώνα) πάλι όφελος είναι , το πρόγραμμα θα συμπληρώσει με την δική του αντίσταση την θέρμανση νερού έστω και αν επιλέξαμε πρόγραμμα για 90 βαθμούς .




> Eρωτηση:κατα την αλλαγη μηπως γινει ζημια στο πλυντηριο αν παει να τραβηξει νερο και εχουμε κλεισει την βρυση?αν η θερμοκρασια ειναι 100 απο τον ηλιακο κ εμεις εχουμε προγραμμα στους 60 τι γινεται?θερμομετραει κ τραβαει κρυο για να το κανει 60 βαθμους?


Σε αυτά έχεις απόλυτο δίκιο , γιατί ο καθείς μπορεί να κάνει κάτι λάθος και δεν υποχρεώνω κανέναν να το πράξει . Ας μείνει μόνο όφελος για μένα λοιπόν. (η συσκευή μου με πλακέτα / aquastop / και όλα τα ευαίσθητα καλούδια , αλλά ζει ακόμα και βασιλεύει ).

----------

aktis (07-07-18), angel_grig (15-11-17)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Πέτρο στείλε καμμια φωτογραφία να δούμε την πατεντούλα να γουστάρουμε ☺

----------


## vasilimertzani

https://www.sunenergy.com.gr/shop/%C...9%CE%B4%CE%B1/
και δεν προκειται να πιασει ποτε θερμοκρασια.
Ενα συστημα που για 6 τουλαχιστον μηνες το χρονο θα σου κανει εξοικονομηση.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

> Πέτρο στείλε καμμια φωτογραφία να δούμε την πατεντούλα να γουστάρουμε βΊ


Μίκτης 1.jpgΜίκτης2.jpgΜίκτης3.jpgΜίκτης4.jpgΜίκτης5.jpg
Αυτό το πράγμα είναι όλο κι όλο , το είχα πάρει αν θυμάμαι καλά σε προσφορά του Lidl (30 ευρώ? θα σας γελάσω) .
Ευχαριστώ και τον Βασίλη πιο παρακάτω που βοήθησε με την δική του φωτό και είναι σχεδόν όμοιο ! 
Συγχωρέστε την ποιότητα των φωτογραφιών .
Η αριστερή βάνα είναι η "γενική" On - Off 
Η δεξιά βάνα είναι παρόμοια του (vasilimertzani) και max 48 βαθμοί 
Η όδευση προς τα κάτω είναι το τηλέφωνο του μπάνιου και η όδευση με "ταυ" διασταύρωση προς τα δεξιά πάει στο πλυντήριο κατευθείαν στην κρύα υποδοχή του Aquastop (για να μην καταργηθεί το Aquastop) .

Επιλέγω το πρόγραμμα
Ανοίγω την δεξιά βάνα τέρμα στους 48 βαθμούς να πάρει το 1ο νερό (ζεστό) , και μόλις γεμίσει / σταματήσει να παίρνει νερό.
Κλείνω την δεξιά βάνα στους 0 βαθμούς (να μην φέρνει από εκεί και ύστερα καθόλου ζεστό νερό για το υπόλοιπο πρόγραμμα που θα ακολουθήσει  ).
Επισυνάπτω και το μοντέλο πλυντηρίου με τα μπόλικα ηλεκτρονικά καλούδια.
Ώρες ώρες σκέφτομαι να πετάξω αυτήν την παλιατζούρα του μίκτη και να το χρησιμοποιώ όπως παλιότερα στις ένδοξες μέρες με φουλ καυτό νερό για λευκά ρούχα !!! (ο λόγος που έβαλα μίκτη ήταν από κάτι "γκρίνιες " και "γρυλίσματα " από κάποιους στον ίδιο χώρο .  :Tongue2:

----------

vasilimertzani (19-11-17)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Να σημειώσω και να συμφωνήσω με τον Πέτρο  ότι με φούλ καυτό νερό τοποθετώντας μια μπαταρία μπάνιου και επιλογή προγράμματος για λευκά ρούχα θα είναι τζάμι γιατί εκτός ότι αργεί να κατεβεί το νερό λόγω μήκος σωληνωσεων ,  προσθεστε ότι μέρος της θερμικής ενέργειας του καυτού νερού θα απορροφηθεί για να εξισορροπηθούν οι θερμοκρασίες του κάδου, τυμπάνου ,  σωληνώσεις κ τέλος τα ρούχα . Οπότε το καλοκαίρι με νερό εισόδου στους 70 βαθμούς θα καταλήξει στο πλυντήριο με 50.

----------


## nikakis30

AΞ½ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΞΌΟΞ±Ξ―Ξ½Ο Ξ±ΟΞ³Ξ¬ ΟΟΞΏ ΞΈΞ*ΞΌΞ±, Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞ·ΞΌΞ΅ΞΉΟΟΟ Ξ±ΟΞ»Ξ¬ ΟΞΉ ΞΊΞ¬Ξ½Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ΅Ξ³Ο ΞΌΞ΅ Ξ±ΟΞ»ΞΏΟΟ ΞΊΞ±Ξ½ΟΞ½Ξ΅Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΟΞΏΟΞ¬Ξ½ΟΞΏΟ DIY ΟΞ»Ξ± ΟΞ± ΟΞ»ΞΉΞΊΞ¬. Ξ€ΞΏ Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΟ ΟΞΏ ΟΞ±Ξ―ΟΞ½Ο Ξ±ΟΟ Ξ·Ξ»ΞΉΞ±ΞΊΟ ΞΏΟΟΟΞ΅ ΞΌΞ*ΟΟΞΉ Ξ½Ξ± Ξ*ΟΞΈΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΞΏ ΞΆΞ΅ΟΟΟ  ΟΞΏΞ½ ΟΞ΅ΞΉΞΌΟΞ½Ξ± Ξ΄Ξ΅Ξ½ ΟΟΞ¬ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΟΟΟΞ²Ξ»Ξ·ΞΌΞ± ΟΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ±Ξ½Ξ¬ΞΌΞΉΞΎΞ·. Ξ€ΞΏ ΞΊΞ±Ξ»ΞΏΞΊΞ±Ξ―ΟΞΉ Ξ±ΟΞ»ΟΟ Ξ±ΟΞ³Ξ¬ ΟΞΏ Ξ²ΟΞ¬Ξ΄Ο ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΞΏΟ Ξ*ΟΞΏΟΞΌΞ΅ ΞΊΞ±ΟΞ±Ξ½Ξ±Ξ»ΟΟΞ΅ΞΉ ΞΊΞ¬ΟΞΉ Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞΏ ΞΞΞ§. ΞΞ΅ ΞΌΞΉΞ± Ξ΄Ξ΅ΟΟΞ΅ΟΞ· Ξ·Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΊΟΟΞΏΞ²Ξ¬Ξ½Ξ± ΟΞ±Ξ―ΟΞ½Ο ΟΞΏ ΞΞΞ§ ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅Ξ»Ξ*Ξ³ΟΞ΅ΟΞ±ΞΉ ΞΌΞ΅ Ξ*Ξ½Ξ± ΟΟΞΏΞ½ΞΉΞΊΟ DIY ΟΞΏΟ Ξ΅Ξ½Ξ½ΞΏΞ΅Ξ―ΟΞ±ΞΉ Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΉΟΞΏΟΟΞ³Ξ΅Ξ― ΟΟΞ±Ξ½ ΞΎΞ΅ΞΊΞΉΞ½Ξ¬Ξ΅ΞΉ ΟΞΏ ΟΟΟΞ³ΟΞ±ΞΌΞΌΞ± ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΞ΅Ξ½Ξ΅ΟΞ³ΞΏΟΞΏΞΉΞ΅Ξ― ΟΞ·Ξ½ Ξ·Ξ»Ξ΅ΞΊΟΟΞΏΞ²Ξ¬Ξ½Ξ± ΞΌΞ΅ΟΞ¬ Ξ±ΟΞΏ ΞΏΟΞΉΟΞΌΞ*Ξ½ΞΏ ΟΟΟΞ½ΞΏ(10 Ξ»Ξ΅ΟΟΞ¬). ΞΞ»Ξ± ΟΞ± ΟΞ»ΞΉΞΊΞ¬ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ Ξ±ΟΟ ΟΞ±Ξ»ΞΉΟ ΟΞ»ΟΞ½ΟΞ�ΟΞΉΞΏ ΞΊΞ±ΞΉ ΟΞΏ ΟΟΞΏΞ½ΞΉΞΊΟ Ξ΅Ξ―Ξ½Ξ±ΞΉ ΞΊΞ»Ξ±ΟΞΉΞΊΟ 555.

----------


## nyannaco

Δεν μπορω να διαφωνήσω  :Rolleyes: 

Απο τί συσκευη ποσταρεις;

----------


## xsterg

η σωστη λυση θα ηταν ενα νεο πλυντηριο με παροχη ζεστου κρυου. πιστεψε με, και την δουλεια σου θα κανεις και φθηνοτερα θα σου βγει.

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

> η σωστη λυση θα ηταν ενα νεο πλυντηριο με παροχη ζεστου κρυου. πιστεψε με, και την δουλεια σου θα κανεις και φθηνοτερα θα σου βγει.


Μπορεί να έχεις δίκιο φιλαράκι απλά παίζει και το θέμα της δημιουργίας ,  της πατέντας ,  μιας ικανοποίησης ότι κάνεις κάτι " διαφορετικό" καλή χρονιά να έχουμε.

----------

mikemtb73 (04-01-18)

----------


## ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ

Συνεδεσα μια παλιά μπαταρία μπάνιου , το γυρίζω στο ζεστό στο πρώτο νερό και μετά πάλι στο κρύο , το πρόγραμμα τελειώνει πολύ πιο γρήγορα και οικονομία στην λειτουργία της αντίστασης. Ευχαριστώ τον κύριο Κυριακίδη για την καθοδήγηση.IMG-e23af981a8f388c75602825c8b3fa466-V.jpeg

Στάλθηκε από το Redmi 4X μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλορίζικο για το νέο πλυντήριο πραγματικής  ενεργειακής κλάσης Α++++++  :Lol:  (όλα τα άλλα πλυντήρια εκ των πραγμάτων έχουν ενεργειακή κλάση D ----- αν και δηλώνονται ως Α+ ) .



> το πρόγραμμα τελειώνει πολύ πιο γρήγορα


 Θυμήσου μην μένεις σε αυτό , χρειάζεται και ο χρόνος διάρκειας πλύσης να είναι ίδιος με το αρχικό πρόγραμμα που έβαζες (π.χ. για να προλάβει να δράσει το απορρυπαντικό ή να χτυπήσει τα ρούχα όσο πρέπει ) . Η οικονομία ναι στο ζεστό νερό , αλλά όχι και στην ταχύτητα .

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (26-06-18)

----------


## georgis

Σιγουρα πιο γρηγορα γιατι δεν περιμενει να φτασει πχ τους 60,ειναι ηδη ζεστο το νερο που μπενει.αυτο το κανω χρονια,σο πρωτο νερο απο το ζεστο και μετα το κλεινω και του δινω απο το κρυο.

----------


## Ξενοφών

Εδώ και 15 χρόνια μόνο με ζεστό νερό όταν έχουμε τελειώσει όλη τα μπάνια (4 άτομα) , η το πρωί μέχρι 12 η ώρα που το νερό δεν καίει πολύ όλο το πρόγραμμα με ζεστό για τέλειο πλύσιμο και το πλυντήριο μένει καινούργιο,  Μεγάλη οικονομία, Το ίδιο και το πλυντήριο πιάτων,

----------

